# Corsair ML120 PRO RGB Fan



## VSG (Nov 28, 2017)

Corsair finally added RGB lighting to their excellent ML fans, and with it added, we possibly have the best balance of performance, noise, and aesthetics. Featuring a magnetic levitation bearing, a fine-tuned rotor for high static pressure applications, and four addressable RGB LEDs.

*Show full review*


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 28, 2017)

was expecting to push at the same static pressure as the ML PRO lineup but disappointed in it. 1.78 mmH20 of pressure isn't going to be enough to push cool air thru radiators.


----------



## VSG (Nov 28, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> was expecting to push at the same static pressure as the ML PRO lineup but disappointed in it. 1.78 mmH20 of pressure isn't going to be enough to push cool air thru radiators.



Much lower max speed (1600 RPM here vs 2400 RPM with the non RGB version), that's why. At the same fan speeds, the two are within error margins if not having this RGB version ever so slightly better. Look at the actual results, and not base anything off max specs.


----------



## skates (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello,
Thank you for the review, very much appreciated as many sites don't provide fan reviews.  Would it make sense to add the EVGA FX 120mm fan?  Yes, the RPM goes up to 2400, but even at 1500 it has decent CFM and static pressure, which would be nice to add to the testing.


----------



## VSG (Nov 28, 2017)

skates said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for the review, very much appreciated as many sites don't provide fan reviews.  Would it make sense to add the EVGA FX 120mm fan?  Yes, the RPM goes up to 2400, but even at 1500 it has decent CFM and static pressure, which would be nice to add to the testing.



At this point I will only test fans that will get their own review, so the EVGA FX12 isn't at the top of my priority list. I'll see if they are interested though.


----------

